# [MANTENIMIENTO] Piezas que se oxidan

## Cereza

Pues sí, al parecer esta es una zona muy humeda y puedo apreciar herrumbre en objetos metalicos en muy poco tiempo, cosa que me preocupa especialmente en los componentes del ordenador, ya que, despues de poco más de un año, este PC está practicamente muerto, y aunque no puedo asegurar que sea cosa de la oxidación es algo que no deja de preocuparme. La pregunta es si a alguien le pasa algo parecido y/o saben de alguna solución a nivel del ordenador, había pensado que tal vez más ventilación en la caja lo mantuviera seco, pero siendo un problema de ambiente la verdad es que no tengo mucha fé en que se pueda hacer nada.

Gracias.Last edited by Cereza on Sun Oct 14, 2007 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

Hay unas bolsitas de papel que contienen material para absorber la humedad. De hecho en la caja (editado: la de cartón) que venían tanto mi desktop como mi laptop venían unas cuantas (dos en el caso del desktop y una en el del laptop). Pásate por cualquier ferretería y pregunta, son muy baratas, introduce unas dos o tres dentro de la caja (vuelvo a editar: la metálixca). ¡Ojo! en ambientes muy húmedos tienen una fecha de caducidad muy limitada, es decir, tendrás que cambiarlas habitualmente, pregúntale al ferretero y dile que te aconseje acerca del periodo útil de las mismas en tu zona (si es que lo conoce, o tiene guías indicativas).

Es la primera solución que se me ocurre.

Quería además hacerte un comentario personal, no es necesario introducir los scripts en /root/ para aumentar la seguridad, un chmod 700 basta y sobra, por mucho que se encuentren en /etc/   :Wink:    Prueba y verás (lo comento con respecto a lo que dijiste de iptables a otro usuario)

----------

## Cereza

Pues me interesa mucho lo de esas bolsitas y no tenía ni idea, buscaré, muchas gracias, es algo que me traía un poco de cabeza.

En cuanto a lo de los scripts, tienes razón jeje, pero en mi caso particular tengo algunas lineas en el .bashrc de root para incluir en su path /root/scripts de modo que puedo lanzar los scripts contenidos en esa carpeta, esté donde esté y autocompletando con tab:

```
# Add to ${PATH}

if [[ -n `echo ${PATH} | grep "${HOME}/scripts"` ]]

  then

    : # Fallback, está

  else

    PATH=${HOME}/scripts:${PATH}

    export PATH

fi
```

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

----------

## i92guboj

En este hilo también hablan de un tema parecido:

http://www.laneros.com/archive/index.php/t-13582.html

Eso si, dan varias soluciones, una de ellas es esta misma. Otra consiste en barnizar las piezas, lo cual es un poco chungo, porque muchos barnices pueden ser corrosivos, y además el hecho de aistar contra la humedad también puede producir un sobrecalentamiento. Además, el tipo de barnizes que sugieren, ni creo que estén preparados para soportar la humedad realmente, ni tampoco lo están para soportar los cambios de temperatura, con los cambios de volumen que eso conlleva.

Es mi opinión solo. En realidad no se si existe algún barniz que sea efectivo y no presente los inconvenientes nombrados. Solo puedo decir que yo no lo haría en mi equipo.  :Razz: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Hay varias opciones... de momento se me ocurren las siguientes:

Aire Acondicionado: si tienes una máquina de aire acondicionado, pues listo, ya que tanto en función "frío" como en "calor" deshumifican el aire... ademaś todas (las modernas o de fabricantes reconocibles) tienen función de "deshumificación"

Deshumificador (eléctrico): Es un aparatito eléctrico que sirve para eso, eliminar el exceso de aire en la estancia. Hay de diferentes tamaños y precios...

Deshumificador (a base de sales): son unos recipientes con unas sales y una especie de "pecera" en la parte inferior. Recogen le exceso de humedad y la condensan en la "pecera"... Las hay de diferentes tamaños y las sales se han de renovar cada cierto tiempo.

Bolsitas con sales: Ya te han hablado de ellas antes...

Si tienes serios problemas de humedad o ambientes "agresivos" existen lo que podríamos denominar "PC's industriales" pero su precio se dispara muuuuuucho...

----------

## pcmaster

Muchos dispositivos te indican en el manual qué temperatura y humedad máxima soportan. Otros no lo dicen tan claramente, por ejemplo en el manual de mi placa base dice que evites humedades extremas y que no lo instales en lugares donde pudiera mojarse.

Si tienes problemas de corrosión por la humedad, aparte de intentar poner en la habitación donde tienes el PC algún sistema para reducir la misma (en mensajes anteriores ya te han hablado de ellos) yo lo primero que probaría es intentar evitar utilizar componentes que se oxiden, por ejemplo utilizar para el PC una caja de aluminio y no una de hierro y que los tornillos utilizados fueran asimismo inoxidables (ya sean de acero inoxidable o de nylon), evitando igualmente los de hierro. Los de las disqueteras son de medida estándar métrica de 3 mm.

----------

## Cereza

Gracias por los consejos. Tendré en cuenta el tema de usar componentes antioxidables, la verdad es que casi todos los tornillos que tengo son de hierro y todos tienen más o menos corrosión. En cuanto a los deshumidificadores, aire acondicionado y demás, no son muy factibles por ahora. 

He instalado además un par de ventiladores creando corriente dentro de la caja, como sugieren en el enlace que ha dado i92guboj, a ver si de este modo, se mantiene más seca.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Para que evitar la humedad si la puedes usar en tu favor?

http://www.modding.ru/aqua/result.jpg

Conviertelo en PCera, xD

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/guias_usuarios-47.html

Lo mas inteligente es cambiarlo del medio que esta, o bien usar las sales en sobrecitos para absorver la humedad, aunque lo principal es un entorno aislado y correcto. He reparado ordenadores de los que alucinarias lo que ha salido de su interior (es mas poco mas y me enguyen a mi entero...)

Tu imaginas el interior de una torre en plena fabrica de metales? Durante 3 años sin abrirla ni limpiarla? No se como les iva... y la repararon solo por el windows...

----------

## pcmaster

Yo lo que ví una vez era un PC (la torre entera) metida dentro de un tanque con líquido. TODA la torre, incluída la fuente con cable de 220 voltios y todo. Lo único que había fuera del tanque era el monitor, y el teclado. Y estaba en funcionamiento.

No sé qué líquido era. Agua destilada, no, ya que el aspecto que tenía era lechoso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo lo que ví una vez era un PC (la torre entera) metida dentro de un tanque con líquido. TODA la torre, incluída la fuente con cable de 220 voltios y todo. Lo único que había fuera del tanque era el monitor, y el teclado. Y estaba en funcionamiento.
> 
> No sé qué líquido era. Agua destilada, no, ya que el aspecto que tenía era lechoso.

 

Aceite, el típico aceite de cocina, por ejemplo, que no es conductor. Es la forma mas "barata" de overclockear, de paso, no entra ni humedad, ni polvo.

Otra ventaja, no necesita de ninguno de los al menos dos coolers que suelen tener todas las PC, por ende: Mas silencioso.

A ver Cereza, te animas?   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   Yo lo que ví una vez era un PC (la torre entera) metida dentro de un tanque con líquido. TODA la torre, incluída la fuente con cable de 220 voltios y todo. Lo único que había fuera del tanque era el monitor, y el teclado. Y estaba en funcionamiento.
> 
> No sé qué líquido era. Agua destilada, no, ya que el aspecto que tenía era lechoso. 
> 
> Aceite, el típico aceite de cocina, por ejemplo, que no es conductor. Es la forma mas "barata" de overclockear, de paso, no entra ni humedad, ni polvo.
> ...

 

Jejeje, y de paso si tienes un athlon-xp lo puedes usar para freir patatas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pcmaster

Puede que el aceite de cocina sirva, pero el líquido que yo vi, desde luego que no lo era.

El aceite de cocina es de color dorado o dorado-verdoso, el que digo era blanco, pero no trasparente como el agua, sino blanco leche. Eso sí, aunque era blanco era traslúcido y se veía perfectamente la torre sumergida.

----------

## Cereza

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Aceite, el típico aceite de cocina, por ejemplo, que no es conductor. Es la forma mas "barata" de overclockear, de paso, no entra ni humedad, ni polvo.
> 
> Otra ventaja, no necesita de ninguno de los al menos dos coolers que suelen tener todas las PC, por ende: Mas silencioso.
> 
> A ver Cereza, te animas?  :D
> ...

 

¡No!  :D jaja, y no es que sea esceptica a que no funcione, es lógico que lo haga si no es conductor, como el agua destilada o el misterioso líquido que vio pcmaster (¿líquido de frenos?), pero figurate que algún día quisiera sacar el ordenador (y querría), quedaría aceitoso y pringoso de por vida, no lo podría limpiar del todo y se acabaría secando en la placa y por dentro de las conexiones. Transportar el ordenador también sería un problema, y seguro que se me ocurririan más pegas si lo pienso. Yo creo que sumergir el ordenador es más para hacer experimentos satánicos con ordenadores viejos que no piensas sacar nunca del tanque, pero allá cada uno :P yo personalmente no tengo intención de hacerlo con mi ordenador personal.

De momento y como ya dije he creado un poco de corriente de aire en la torre con dos ventiladores, uno metiendo aire y otro sacandolo. También he comprado en una ferretería, una de estas bolsitas para la humedad (no estoy segura de que sustancia es, pues no lo pone en ninguna parte), es bastante grande, unos 15x15cm, y viene con una especie de recipiente, donde se pone la bolsa, y al absorver la humedad, se va disolviendo el material y cae en forma líquida a otro nivel del recipiente, manteniendo el agua separada la bolsa. El recipiente es demasiado grande para meterlo en la torre, pero debe ser fácil improvisar uno a medida. El aparatito se llama concretamente "Climatic Humedad Control" de Ceys, una bolsita dura de 1 a 4 meses según las caracteristicas del ambiente, dice absorve la humedad excesiva en 35m2 (con lo cual no sería estrictamente necesario meterlo dentro de la torre, pero lo prefiero) y cuesta 7'50€ en Espiña (recipiente + bolsita), 5€ los recambios que incluyen dos bolsitas, y, por si a alguién le interesa, parece que también se vende en Chile y Mexico. Ya les contaré en el futuro si ha hecho su trabajo debidamente.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Las bolsitas que absorven la humedad normalmente (creo) que llevan algunos tipos sales... aunque algunas són de productos quimicos preparados para ese único fin...

De todas maneras has dicho que hacia 15x15cm??? Eso es muy grande, las que yo tenia eran chiquitillas del tamaño de un chicle boomer o algo más grandes que un euro... (aproximadamente la mitad de un dedo pulgar humano).

Como puedes ver las medidas que doy no són especialmente precisas... però para que te hagas a la idea espero que sirvan.

No sé como es de grande el computador/centro de calculo que quieres proteger de los corrosivos efectos ambientales... aunque si dices que has comprado sacos de esos grandes ^^U y maquinas especiales que quitan la humedad solo para el... tal vez podrias construir un entorno a su alrededor... (ya sé, soy un exagerado). Supongo que guardas el ordenador en un sotano.

Lo de el ordenador aceitoso (o en agua destilada/liquido no conductor) es bonito y practico si no tienes pensado mover el ordenador de sitio ni reponer piezas...

En fin, es otra de las asignaturas pendientes que me quedan... linux media player de salón con acuario incluido neones y burbujitas, que ademas de super reproductor audiovisual decora la casa, xD.

Un saludo

----------

## Cereza

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> linux media player de salón con acuario incluido neones y burbujitas, que ademas de super reproductor audiovisual decora la casa, xD.

 

Jejeje, vaya pinta :P

Lo de 15x15cm lo dije más o menos a ojo, una foto al lado de un ordenador para que os hagais una idea:

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2132/cacharritouy6.jpg

----------

## sefirotsama

Sí, tal y como sospechaba es gigante (en comparación a las otras)... no puedo hacer una foto a ninguna de las bolsitas a las que me referia pero seguramente las hayas vistos en otros productos... están en los embalages y cajas de cualquier producto electronico y otro tipo de productos delicados (como cierto tipo de calzado).

En fin, suerte... espero que la gestión logística de tu torre sea correcta... sinó no sé donde pondras susoducho producto.

----------

## pcmaster

Si hay mucha humedad, lo de crear más flujo de aire entrando y saliendo de la caja no me parece precisamente muy buena idea.

Debe haber la ventilación suficiente, pero recuerda que cuando el aire caliente se enfría puede aparecer condensación, así que cuidadín.

Si hay exceso de humedad, más que mucho flujo de aire yo usaría todo lo contrario: diseñaría una caja hermética, con unas bolsitas de sales que absorban la humedad del aire que queda encerrado dentro de la caja (las bolsitas durarán mucho al no haber entrada de aire húmedo) y para evitar el sobrecalentamiento del PC usaría algún sistema que enviase el calor al exterior, como por ejemplo una refrigeración líquida para el procesador, y algún sistema de disipadores para el interior mismo de la caja. Por ejemplo, podrían ponerse dos disipadores en el mismo sitio de la caja, uno por dentro y uno por fuera, atornillados el uno al otro con la chapa de la caja por medio, y cada uno con su ventilador. El del interior haría que el aire caliente calentara el disipador interior, que transmitiría el calor al disipador exterior, cuyo ventilador lo refrigeraría. No he probado nunca hacerlo, pero es una idea y podría dar resultado.

----------

## Cereza

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si hay mucha humedad, lo de crear más flujo de aire entrando y saliendo de la caja no me parece precisamente muy buena idea.
> 
> Debe haber la ventilación suficiente, pero recuerda que cuando el aire caliente se enfría puede aparecer condensación, así que cuidadín.
> 
> Si hay exceso de humedad, más que mucho flujo de aire yo usaría todo lo contrario: diseñaría una caja hermética, con unas bolsitas de sales que absorban la humedad del aire que queda encerrado dentro de la caja (las bolsitas durarán mucho al no haber entrada de aire húmedo) y para evitar el sobrecalentamiento del PC usaría algún sistema que enviase el calor al exterior, como por ejemplo una refrigeración líquida para el procesador, y algún sistema de disipadores para el interior mismo de la caja. Por ejemplo, podrían ponerse dos disipadores en el mismo sitio de la caja, uno por dentro y uno por fuera, atornillados el uno al otro con la chapa de la caja por medio, y cada uno con su ventilador. El del interior haría que el aire caliente calentara el disipador interior, que transmitiría el calor al disipador exterior, cuyo ventilador lo refrigeraría. No he probado nunca hacerlo, pero es una idea y podría dar resultado.

 

Pues no lo había pensado. Yo pensaba en la corriente de aire para mentener el ordenador seco, pero para mantener la caja cerrada y refrigerada necesitaré material extra, voy a tener que seguir pensando qué hacer con la caja.

Gracias.

----------

## Cereza

Pues han pasado unos 10 días y esto parece que funciona, se han disuelto algo menos de 1/3 de las sales del saquito. Sin embargo, el recipiente siempre tiene algo de agua abajo y el saquito siempre está muy mojado, lo que me hace pensar en si será contraproducente tener algo tan humedo encerrado dentro de la torre. Así que ahora dudo de si lo mejor será dejarlo dentro encerrado, o poner el absorvedor de humedad fuera de la torre para que haga efecto en toda la habitación, y dejar la torre abierta.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Un "saquito" al mes   :Shocked:   ¿vives en un yate?

A pesar de que puedas pensar que la evaporación de ese agua en el interior te creará problemas, no es así, las sales la absorverán de igual modo que cualquier otra humedad. Si comienzas a tener paranoias, de tipo la señora de la limpieza puede darle un golpe al PC y destrozar todo aquello que moje el agua (y estarías en lo cierto), pues ponte en plan brico-manía y saca toda el agua que absorvan las sales fuera de la caja. A estos tubitos se les suele llamar macarrones (como verás, yo soy de los que dan la lata y mucho a los ferreteros, aunque no tengo problemas de humedad, en mi caso se trata de polvo a causa de una maldita obra cercana y he logrado solucionarlo: mi solución es la opuesta a la tuya, crear humedad, para que veas lo que son las cosas).

Larga vida y prosperidad para tu PC.

----------

## Cereza

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿vives en un yate? 

 

Estaría bastante bien :p

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Si comienzas a tener paranoias, de tipo la señora de la limpieza puede darle un golpe al PC y destrozar todo aquello que moje el agua (y estarías en lo cierto)

 

Jejeje, la señora de la limpieza soy yo, y no estoy paranoica, pero mi anterior ordenador ha tenido una vida muy corta, no puedo asegurar al 100% que haya sido por la corrosión, pero desde luego mirandolo parece lo maś probable. En cualquier caso tengo la intención de que mi nuevo PC no corra la misma suerte y quiero cuidarlo lo mejor posible, por eso me fijo en estos detalles.

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> pues ponte en plan brico-manía y saca toda el agua que absorvan las sales fuera de la caja. A estos tubitos se les suele llamar macarrones (como verás, yo soy de los que dan la lata y mucho a los ferreteros

 

Sí, es una buena idea, ya se me había pasado por la cabeza, pero tendré que averiguar un recipiente más pequeño y hacer algunas chapuzas en la torre. Con todo no sé si es mejor dejar que simplemente actue en toda la habitación.

Gracias por la respuesta. Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y me queda la intriga, con semejante humedad, en donde vivís? En la isla de Lost?   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Como ya te dije antes, si el aire es muy húmedo cuanto más flujo de aire entre y salga de la caja, más humedad entrará y menos tiempo te durará el saquito de sales.

Lo ideal sería, como ya dije, cerrar herméticamente la caja (fuente incluída). De esa forma, cuando el saquito hubiera absorbido TODA la humedad del interior, ya no habría más.

Claro que para eso tendrías que buscar un sistema de refrigeración alternativo, mediante disipadores o una refrigeración líquida, de forma que lo único que entrase y saliese de la caja fuera el líquido por los tubos de refrigeración hasta y desde un radiador situado en el exterior de la caja.

----------

## Cereza

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Como ya te dije antes, si el aire es muy húmedo cuanto más flujo de aire entre y salga de la caja, más humedad entrará y menos tiempo te durará el saquito de sales.
> 
> Lo ideal sería, como ya dije, cerrar herméticamente la caja (fuente incluída). De esa forma, cuando el saquito hubiera absorbido TODA la humedad del interior, ya no habría más.
> 
> Claro que para eso tendrías que buscar un sistema de refrigeración alternativo, mediante disipadores o una refrigeración líquida, de forma que lo único que entrase y saliese de la caja fuera el líquido por los tubos de refrigeración hasta y desde un radiador situado en el exterior de la caja.

 

Sí, perdona que insista, la duda surgió de ver lo húmedo que se ponía el saquito dentro de la torre, y pensé que podría ser malo, pero ya está todo aclarado. Gracias.

----------

